
WSJ Investigative Journalist John Carreyrou on Theranos - prostoalex
https://www.recode.net/2018/6/3/17422498/wsj-investigative-journalist-john-carreyrou-theranos-blood-health-care-recode-decode
======
oblib
For several years I was suspicious about this company and the barrage of
glowing reports the media was publishing. It all just felt way too "fishy" to
me.

